# Can I keep Live Rock in my sump?



## arlo (Jan 10, 2006)

i was just wondering if i could keep live rock in my sump rather than my display tank because i wanted to make my tank look like this http://cichlidforum.com/tanks/displaytank....=7352&group=new i have a 30 gal and a 18 gal sump. the actual trickle filter is elevated amount 8 inches from the bottom of the sump and approximently 12 inches long and 8 inches wide. will that leave enuff room for the amount of live rock neccesarry to keep my fish alive? IF i can actually put the LR in the sump to begin with. here is a pic of my current 30 with a piranha in it and the trickle filter beside it to give u an idea of what working with. ANY Responses will be appreciated


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

liverock is only for saltwater.. it will die if kept in a freshwater tank


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

liverock is for saltwater. put real liverock in freshwater it will die, produce a lot of ammonia and kill your fish.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

lr is for saltwater. It is important for several reasons, primairly being the nitorgen cycle. LR also has the ability to denitrify because anarobic bacteria live deep inside the rock. You can add rock to you freshie tank but it will not reall serve a purpose other than for decoration. Just dont add live rock the dieoff will cause an ammonia spike and you will have a dead p.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

W T F ? take the lr out of the tank asap.


----------



## r_shin (Feb 11, 2006)

yea im planning to switch my freshwater into a saltwater tank. i dont have LR yet but i was wondering if i could put some in the sump. i already know that i can but now that ive seen how cool it looks in the tank i will probably keep in in there.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Did you buy it dry?

It will keep the ph above 8, so beware unless you have african cichlids.
And if its lve then you will have an ammonia spike in fw.

I dunno it doesent look like liverock to me.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

arlo said:


> i was just wondering if i could keep live rock in my sump rather than my display tank because i wanted to make my tank look like this http://cichlidforum.com/tanks/displaytank....=7352&group=new i have a 30 gal and a 18 gal sump. the actual trickle filter is elevated amount 8 inches from the bottom of the sump and approximently 12 inches long and 8 inches wide. will that leave enuff room for the amount of live rock neccesarry to keep my fish alive? IF i can actually put the LR in the sump to begin with. here is a pic of my current 30 with a piranha in it and the trickle filter beside it to give u an idea of what working with. ANY Responses will be appreciated


I'm sorry, but you may be slightly retarded...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

take it easy fred. at least he knows about it now and didn't act on his thoughts before asking.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

You guys are reading his post wrong. He is just showing us his current freshwater setup that he will be converting to saltwater....meaning getting rid of the current stuff in there.

Live rock can be kept in the display and in the sump. People do both for more filtration.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Genin said:


> take it easy fred. at least he knows about it now and didn't act on his thoughts before asking.


my bad...sometimes its hard.


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

lol that trickle is straight pimping


----------

